# SSR 2 BR through RCI ???



## NJmom (Jun 14, 2012)

I booked a 2BR at SSR through RCI that matched over Memorial Day weekend.  I will be traveling with both of my kids,  my D who will be a senior in college this fall and my son who will be going off to school as a freshman this fall.  My DH will be joining us  as he has business in Orlando the following week.  I have enjoyed many Disney vacations with my kids over the years, and it is a very special place for us.  It is not DH's favorite place and he often opts to stay home and take care of the dog .   


  I have stayed at this resort 3 times and have twice had great rooms (Congress Park DTD view and Grandstand bldg closest to main building.)  I also spent my first visit in the dreaded Carousel.  I have always stayed in 1BR units.  

I want to call member services and put in my request, but have ????

If I exchanged for a 2 BR will I be given a dedicated 2BR or a lockoff?

I would love to be given a room in Congress Park with a DTD view for this trip, as DH loves to sit on the balcony .  Last time we stayed in the CP building closest to the  main building and this worked out great . I also loved staying in the Grandstand, we had a golf course view and I loved the short walk to the main building in the am for coffee. I think Springs would be nice too as it is close to the main pool which has some shade, but I don't know about views from the balcony.

What is the best way to make a room request that will help keep us out of Carousel 
What is the best way to make a request to increase my chances of getting a good room?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 14, 2012)

> If I exchanged for a 2 BR will I be given a dedicated 2BR or a lockoff?


It depends on what was deposited; dedicated vs. lock off is a booking category, and has to be chosen at deposit time.  Your exchange was drawn from one pool or the other, and it can't be changed.  That said, my understanding is that dedicated 2BRs are more commonly deposited than lock off 2BRs.

Remembering that requests are just requests, when you call Member Services to list the names on the reservation, ask for the section(s) you prefer.  Now that the new Paddock feature pool is in place, location is a little less important than it used to be, IMO.


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Lock off vs dedicated*

I was told by A dvc phone rep a few months ago that if you have an rci trade, you will recieve a 2 bedroom dedicated at every resort except boardwalk villas.


----------



## NJmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

I called DVC yesterday to add names and put in my request.

The phone rep told me the only request items she could put in were each of the sections(Congress Park, Grandstand, Springs ect ) of canal view.  I don't know if that only refers to the canal between SSR and DTD or other bodies of water as well.  

The rep said she could not tell from my reservation if it was a dedicated or lock off.  Hoping for a dedicated for the 2 beds in second bedroom, but second balcony in the lockoff is nice too. I guess time will tell.

Do most people make 3 requests (first second and third choice,) or is it better to only list one?

I had her put in Congress Park, canal view, Grandstand.  Is this too much?


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 15, 2012)

My experience has always been they do try to grant requests, but they are never guaranteed.  I think three is the limit for number of requests, so you should be ok I think.  You can always call the resort a week before and make sure they have your requests listed.
Enjoy.


----------

